# Other animals...



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Hmmm lets see there are...

3 Afghans









Xanthe









Lucius









Imogen


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Still Going... ound:

The Shih Tzu









Mops -he's actually my fiance's dog lol

And his brother tux









He's going to his new home in about 2wks


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Now the cats... Hmmm have to find some pics

There is Bailey and her daughter Blackshirt (take out r and you have her real name lol) and Avril and the late Tomtom (died of a snake bite about a week ago  very sad)


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

ok the cats...









Avril









Tomtom and best mate Mops


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Our 11 year old collie, Abbie. AKA "pretty girl".


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Dawww now there are the kids. Poor Tux is leaving tomorrow. Better get me some pics :tongue:


----------

